# Who find the Bug?



## Tetsuo (26. März 2001)

http://www.web-sector.de

Inkompatibel zu Netscape aber background muss bleiben.


----------



## Quentin (26. März 2001)

erklär mal genau was du willst bevor ich mir das ansehe


----------



## Tetsuo (26. März 2001)

ich will das die Seite so bleibt wie in IE aber kompatibel zu Netscape wird 

Die Stimmen wussten auch nichts schade sonst wissen die alles. Wie man wo schneidet wo man hinschiesst das es lange weh tut usw.


----------



## Quentin (26. März 2001)

*hat zwar nichts mit diesem post zu tun aber trotzdem: gladiator 4ever, r. crowe roQs!*

axo hm... hab kein netscape da @ work, werd aber am abend mal vorbeischaun, ok?

und wegen den stimmen: da habe ich mich auch oft gefragt warum die verdamt nochmal nix von html verstehen, aber machs so wie ich: bring es ihnen bei.... 

und im übrigen bin ich selbst auch immer wieder erstaunt WIE sadistisch die sein können..... muahahhahahahahahah


----------



## dwian (26. März 2001)

*fnzt nich*

hi,
also das mit dem background funktioniert im ns so nicht. sollte ich mich da irren, so BITTE sag mir das einer. verrat uns doch mal, weshlb du das ding im hintergrund brauchst? bisher liegt ja nix drueber. also koenntest du es ja auch in den vordergrund setzen. alternativ, wenn da noch was rein soll: teil die grafik doch in die bereiche, wo was steht und setz den rest auf hintergrundfarbe. dann ginge auch der bildaufbau schneller.
so far
have fun

p.s.: entscheid dich mal, wo deine bilder liegen, dann funktionieren auch die folgeseiten. der text waere in ganzen saetzen auch ganz nett. *veg*


----------



## Klon (26. März 2001)

Hm nen DIV, absolut positioniert mit nem ZIndex niedriger als der der anderen Sachen, das versteht netscrap doch mittlerweile auch.


----------

